# CNR/VIA Head-On Crash - 1986 - Hinton, Alberta



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

4 parts to the investigative video on the above crash, by National Geographic.....


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow, what a mess and so tragic. Some things still don't add up. The hot box showed the train increasing in speed through the siding but how could that happen if the head end crew was asleep? Approaching a switch doing that speed seems strange and not doable. There must have been a CTC system in place to throw the turnouts, the exit should have been set the wrong way. Too many unanswered questions like why didn't the caboose guy pull the chain? I can see why he didn't get an answer on the radio if it was nap time in the cab, but when he saw the signals fly by with no sign of slowing, pull the cord!:dunno:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Fascinating videos to watch. I agree that there are so many unanswered questions, but because of the head end crew's deaths, answers will never come. Positive Train Control would theoretically have prevented this, but it also could fail. With or without technology, accidents have, can and will happen. It's just so sad that so much human suffering goes with them.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

A friend of mine was driving a Norfolk Southern freight train and both he and the fireman were asleep, there was no caboose and therefore no crew in the caboose. Only the action of the oncoming driver saved the situation and avoided a crash. As this was his 2nd offense, he got fired.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

He's lucky he had a second chance....which is actually unbelievable, considering the seriousness of what could happen....


----------

